# Is Laterite shrimp-safe?



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi all.
I'm starting my first-ever shrimp tank & I've already filled it, but then smething started bugging me. There was a bit of laterite in the gravel (the laterite used for planted tanks), and I know it contains some metals so I was wondering if it was safe for the shrimps. anyone care to calm my fears down? A personal experience to share? Thank You in advance.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have used Eco Complete and added extra laterite. No problems. So you can take a deep breathe of fresh air my friend.


----------

